# Hello from a lurker ?



## Wilko327 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just joined after lurking for a while. Become serious about coffee in the past couple of years so I'm after a decent espresso machine and grinder.

Im looking at the Gaggia Classic for my machine but have no ideas for the grinder as yet.

Just thought I'd say hello and look forward to getting chatting on here

wilko


----------

